# police harasment



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok so Im drivin on 93 just approaching 495 last night at about 85(ish) mph it was a little fast but the driver ahead of me was doin it to. All of a sudden this silver car pulls out of the grass on the left side (like he was sittin on the left of the highway!) and pulls me and the dood ahead of me over. im like wth? this cop pulls us both out of our cars (we happen to both be middlesex CC-lowell) students. He said, (and this is exactly what he said) what the fuck do you think your doing on my highway? i was took a step back like whoa, he cant talk to me like dat. im like exuse me trooper? He said hes usually more curteous when people dont almost kill 5 people on the road. So i went to call my father (my phone was in my pocket) so i went to get the phone and he puts his hand on his gun and says for both our safety id beter cut the shit. im like who does this guy think he is? anway he gts our license and reg info and comes back with to humungus tickets.

failureto wear seatbelt
racing (or something)
unsafe lane change 
following to closesly on a state highway (or something like that)
83mph in a 65mph zone

i dont have the ticket infront of me so i dont rememebr the exact value but it was huge
While this cop was writing the ticket or just sittin in his car another trooper showed up and completely bitched us out and told us he never wants to see eiher of us again. Then he said that if he had the time hed arrest us for disordly?? im like are you kidding. He said you wanna go now? shut the hell up!
So this cop (#1) comes back and tells both of us to get off his highway. His highway???? ya right, the taxpayers pay for it not you. As he drove away (he didnt even wait for us to pull out to make sure we safe) i got his cruiser number 1799 and the trooper behind him was 255. Both were very, very unprofessional and when i go to the magristate i will complain about both. the ticket said SA-1 what does that mean... do i just say he wss from area SA-1 and cruiser 1799? his signerature looks like mike misk or something.. please help get these lunatics of the road


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you should drive up to State Police Andover and ask, nay, DEMAND to see Trooper Mike Misk... When he comes out, tell him what's on your mind. I heard last time someone did that, they dropped most of the charges on the citation.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Taken care of son. I had them both transferred to the NY border. Advised them that it's _your_ highway.

Call _Daddy_ back and tell him "All is Ok"


----------



## blueman08 (Sep 29, 2006)

are you kidding me. the ONLY amazing thing about this is the fact you impled you are a college student. try spell check pal and do us all a favor.....stay off the roads!!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

> Ok so Im drivin on 93 just approaching 495 last night at about 85(ish) mph it was a little fast but the driver ahead of me was doin it to.


I didn't know the short bus got up to that speed.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

OMG!!! Dude, like those cops are such haters!......Go pay your fines and grow up!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Why do you expect the trooper to give you a friendly courtesy if you two douchbags are driving like a**holes.. 

Please don't tell me your lame excuse is that you and the other driver didn't want to be late for class? And supposely you were "surprised" that the other drivesr goes to MCC.

The trooper was right... Are you going to kill 5 people, just to make it to class on time? If I was the trooper, I would took my time just to make sure by the time you get to class, they are already leaving.

Pay the fine & cry to daddy. Next time, think about running your mouth again, and see what happens. Oh and plan on leaving early if you don't want to be late for class again.


----------



## 193 (Sep 25, 2006)

This type of person and many other people are monitoring the site. These people want LEO's to get very personal on a response, they stir the pot and see what happens. This is a great place to get info. for many not so desirables. *Remember keep your cool and watch out for the enemies!!!*


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

193 said:


> This type of person and many other people are monitoring the site. These people want LEO's to get very personal on a response, they stir the pot and see what happens. This is a great place to get info. for many not so desirables. *Remember keep your cool and watch out for the enemies!!!*


Agreed, but I think this kid is just someone who who goes to Middlesex when he should be going to Middle*school*. Also, apparently, he thinks he and some other idiot can drive in the left BDL (not the passing lane) at 80+. :sh: I've said too much


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Job well done trooper !!!!!!!*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

WHAT THE F*CK DO YOU THINK YOUR DOING POSTING ON THIS BOARD!!!

You are a loser. Tell your daddy he is one too.

Then stop driving.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> Agreed, but I think this kid is just someone who who goes to Middlesex when he should be going to Middle*school*. Also, apparently, he thinks he and some other idiot can drive in the left BDL (not the passing lane) at 80+. :sh: I've said too much


haha i already graduated highschool so i thuink i alread past middleschool buddy. nice try mayb u should go bak to school huh? how do you no where i was drivin? wat do you follow us loser
nos you need to settle down i dunt no if you driven the highway but just cause i broke the law doesnt give some guy with a fancy hat the right to yell at me.
wolfman sorry i am not up to your standards bud kwflat why am i sittin here looking dumb?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kwflat why am i sittin here looking dumb

Because you are a complete A$$ !!!!!!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> haha *i* already graduated *highschool* so i *thuink* i *alread* past middleschool buddy. nice try *mayb* u should go *bak* to school huh? how do you *no *where i was drivin? *wat do you follow us loser*
> nos you need to settle down *i dunt no* if you driven the highway *but just cause i* broke the law doesnt give some guy with a fancy hat the right to yell at me.
> wolfman sorry i am not up to your standards bud kwflat why am i sittin here looking dumb?


The next time anyone wants to know what is wrong with the Commonwealth of Mass., look no further than the future of our great state.:sad: :sad:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: police harassment*



Unregistered said:


> ...why am i sittin here looking dumb?


Heredity most likely.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> just cause i broke the law doesnt give some guy with a fancy hat the right to yell at me.


He must have felt that your parents never disciplined you enough, if at all, when you were a kid.

They see you rollin'....patrolin' tryin to catch you ridin' dirtay.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Will somebody please close down this thread before Jethro and his Community College edumacation (AKA 13th & 14th grade) gets mad & calls daddy again? Please ban his IP address as well. No need for this to spread to 8-10 pages of wasted bandwith.
Question was asked & answered Jethro. You're a tool and I am ashamed that the MCAS and GED process has failed you. Crawl back under your rock and obey the speed limit.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice grammar. Jackass.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> They see you rollin'....patrolin' tryin to catch you ridin' dirtay.


I mean, sometimes I feel bad because everyone gangs up on you. And then you do these things...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> how do you no where i was drivin?


That was the funniest part...:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I love these threads...I think I will just sit back and watch this one


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

ok ok enough of beating on the lil guys.... listen I can totally relate to them.... 
when I was about 17, had my license for about 6 months and had pretty much the same experience as the fast and furious team that started this thread. I was driving to Salisbury Beach and got pulled over somewhere around 495/95 merger... Same deal... it was my car and a friends... The "a$$hole" trooper that was on *my highway* nailed us both. I mean... _what the hell was he thinking pulling over 2 cars going 90 mph, weaving in and out of traffic on each others bumpers. "Driving to endanger"..._ you wish buddy. I was driving to impress. I remember the trooper walking up to the car opening up my door and saying "Hey Asshole, Do you like driving..." I guess I was expecting something more like... "License and registration" or "Hi Sir, Where you headed".... I wasnt sure what his problem was... I mean... He did think it was ok pull me over on *my* highway.... Obviously I was confused. Needless to say the trooper wrote both of us a ticket for somewhere around $550. On top of it he had both of our license suspended as an immediate threat. A few years later I ran into the same trooper again while I was working on a accident recovery team. This time, we were both working an accident scene by 7E on the MASSPIKE. The accident we were working was a kid in an Mitsubishi Eclipse that lost control at 100 mph and the driver ended up being impaled by the guard rail. I was suprised that the trooper remembered me. Still today we talk. I finally realized what the Asshole troop was trying to teach me. If you think I'm full of shit check it out.

















</IMG></IMG>


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Better to be thought an idiot than open your mouth and prove it!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Such harsh language at these road side stops.

I guess if I want politeness and courtesy, I have to speed in Washington State. The troopers wear bow ties there. :jestera:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Yeah, I know. it's kinda funny to read what the Communi-Tay College be dun gradumacatin'. I got quite a few smiles from this thread as well.*

*But when a Masscops member has an opposing viewpoint and Herr Moderator doesn't like that particular viewpoint or the particular messenger, the thread is shut down immediately. The member is possibly banned as well or has their posting privelages moderated by Herr Moderator as well. I may be speaking from experience here......*

*If you're going to let this pissing match run on, then you should show some restraint with other threads as well. That's all I am trying to get across.*

*This kids a pisser, plain & simple. We all know it and it's like kicking at a dog in a cage. HC*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think this "unregistered" hero should be thankful that the trooper didn't introduce him to the "Magic Maglite"...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

1hr or so earlier person hits left guardrail at 90+.
Kid was flying with another kid. Trooper pulled them over and tried to make an impression so kids wont do it again, and end up like other person earlier on a stretcher. Trooper then was assisted in teaching lesson by another Trooper. Trooper cited for their driving and went on his way.
For anyone who is/has been a police officer, there is nothing extraordinary about this sequence of events. 
Every single person that gets pulled over is not happy, most of them compain and some call the officer names or use the word 'harrassment'. Whatever, that Trooper clearly did his job. The difference is this individual found a board that was willing to listen and griped about it. Clearly he has not learned his lesson and State Police Andover will be waiting patiently for their next meeting. 

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> I mean, sometimes I feel bad because everyone gangs up on you. And then you do these things...


I will say what you said earlier, I'll be sure to include some ******sarcasm******* in my next post.

I thought about it, this sounds like that case with Jared Pechonis bitching about the Marlborough Officer that pulled him over except this kid is bitching about a Trooper.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> how do you no where i was drivin? wat do you follow us loser
> 
> 
> phuzz01 said:
> ...


 Sure was phuzz

Wolfman seems to imply he is aware that "unregistered" is a registered member just hiding... Fuckin BBelichik at it again! 



djgj200 said:


> I thought about it, this sounds like that case with Jared Pechonis bitching about the Marlborough Officer that pulled him over except this kid is bitching about a Trooper.


 Did daddy unlawfully disiminate information to you that you just posted on a public forum? Uh oh....


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Does your MoM live in Vermont, Cuz I think you might be one of my Illigitimate offsprings that rolled down the wrong side. *OVER!!!*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Ok so Im drivin on 93 just approaching 495 last night at about 85(ish) mph it was a little fast but the driver ahead of me was doin it to. All of a sudden this silver car pulls out of the grass on the left side (like he was sittin on the left of the highway!) and pulls me and the dood ahead of me over. im like wth? this cop pulls us both out of our cars (we happen to both be middlesex CC-lowell) students. He said, (and this is exactly what he said) what the fuck do you think your doing on my highway? i was took a step back like whoa, he cant talk to me like dat. im like exuse me trooper? He said hes usually more curteous when people dont almost kill 5 people on the road. So i went to call my father (my phone was in my pocket) so i went to get the phone and he puts his hand on his gun and says for both our safety id beter cut the shit. im like who does this guy think he is? anway he gts our license and reg info and comes back with to humungus tickets.
> 
> failureto wear seatbelt
> racing (or something)
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Curious EMT said:


> Did daddy unlawfully disiminate information to you that you just posted on a public forum? Uh oh....


WTF are you talking about. You don't even know what the hell you're talking about. I don't know what you're talking about. So take the advice other people are giving you on the other thread, STFU!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> Ok so Im drivin on 93 just approaching 495 last night at about 85(ish) mph it was a little fast but the driver ahead of me was doin it to.


If the driver in front of you drives off a bridge are you going to drive off too?

You got what you deserve. Complaining about it on a Pro-Police site will not get much simpathy, because you got busted by a fellow officer (doing his job.) If you think you were treated unfair go to a court and let the judge laugh at you because there is nothing we can or would do about it.

Oh time to go I think I hear the WAABULANCE comming.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Curious EMT said:


> Wolfman seems to imply he is aware that "unregistered" is a registered member just hiding... Fuckin BBelichik at it again!


Actually, upon some close observation, it would appear that this self-admitted MENSA member of two-year schools really might be just some north shore shmuck that is another perfect example of how the public education system in Massachusetts fails us.

On another note: HousingCop, I think the purpose of shutting down threads between bickering members is to limit hostilities on this site between people that should know better. In this situation, we simply have a fucktard that wandered onto the site with the sole purpose of having us ridicule him because his father is in the plumber's union and his family eats spaghetti on Christmas while crumbs of canned parmesan cheese spill out of their mouths as the uncles all merrily recount tales of the fuckin' cops back in the 80s bustin' their bawls just because they drove fuckin' IROCs and doze cops wuz just jellis cuz dey couldn't afford to cruise down Revere Beach Parkway in a bee-yoo-ti-ful machine like dat.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> On another note: HousingCop, I think the purpose of shutting down threads between bickering members is to limit hostilities on this site between people that should know better.


I agree 100% Dunny but why hasn't this thread been closed? Oh and there is another one that is getting semi out of hand. The one about the Logan Tropper. It seems there is some bickering there too.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> It seems there is some bickering there too.


*God I love this profession!* :twisted:


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> eats spaghetti on Christmas .


Hey...what's wrong with that?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Actually, upon some close observation, it would appear that this self-admitted MENSA member of two-year schools really might be just some north shore shmuck that is another perfect example of how the public education system in Massachusetts fails us..


I refuse to believe that todays college youth are really that stupid!
To get on a police forum and state dates,times, locations, cruiser numbers and even 
names? It has to be a joke!

Everyone knows that cops talk amongst eachother. That cops keep copies of their citations with operator/vehicle info. That cops usually work the same shifts and patrol sectors.

I refuse to believe anyone, much less a college student, would be this dumb. Absolutley not!

Rt 28 runs from Medford all the way to Lowell. Leave early. :jestera:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Probably becasue when threads get closed moderators get called Nazis, when they stay open we're called lazy or we waited too long. Maybe we're just lazy Nazi's. Maybe people have too much of the candy-ass thing going on.


Atually, I haven't been called a Nazi, lots of other things, but no Nazi yet.:hmmm:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Clouseau said:


> I refuse to believe that todays college youth are really that stupid!
> To get on a police forum and state dates,times, locations, cruiser numbers and even
> names? It has to be a joke!
> 
> ...


When you read in the paper and watch on TV some of the stupid things that these colledge kids do all of the time the posting here does not surprize me.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Crvtte, you're a Nazi...

Now you can't say you've never been called a Nazi! 

Seriously, the thread has not been closed because everyone has a right to make an A$$ of oneself.

Do carry on.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

dumb shits are always entertaining!


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

"I refuse to believe that todays college youth are really that stupid!
To get on a police forum and state dates,times, locations, cruiser numbers and even 
names? It has to be a joke!

I refuse to believe anyone, much less a college student, would be this dumb. Absolutley not!"

I'm currently seeing a college student, and believe me... yes they are.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Wolfman said:


> Probably because when threads get closed moderators get called Nazis, when they stay open we're called lazy or we waited too long. Maybe we're just lazy Nazi's. Maybe people have too much of the candy-ass thing going on.


We have tried several times to find a happy medium here and it just never seems to work, I am personally tired of the bullshit bickering and just about have given up trying to monitor the pissing matches between members.

It has to be a blatant violation of the TOS, registration agreement or lack of common sense to get a thread closed or deleted. I could care less that other forums call us trashcops, asscops etc... As long as most of you are happy with how things are being run than so be it.

We have had a few members leave because of this very issue, some have even sent me emails vowing never to return because of the lack of moderation. It's not a lack of moderation just a lax moderation and that seems to be how most of you want it.

It's just like the TV, if you don't like whats going on then move on. There is nothing I can do or change about peoples opinions, you have town cops that hate troopers and viceversa, full timers that hate part timers etc.... It's always going to be that way, I do wish that there was a little less trash talk and more productive discussions tho...

Anyway that's my 2 cents on the off topic discussion. As always I am open to suggestions, if you think you have an idea that will improve the way this site is run then let me know about it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gil said:


> if you think you have an idea that will improve the way this site is run then let me know about it.


More naked midget clowns and a pay raise for me.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Long live the 'Ask a Cop' section! These posts seem to be, more often than not, pretty stupid, anyone that reads them should know that. You just have to take them for what they are....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> More naked midget clowns and a pay raise for me.


Clowns are scary and I can't imagine naked midget ones being any less scary.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

You are the biggest clown in the world. Do you think these troopers love to pull people like you over. Well they probably do because they know they are doing there job and possibly saving someone's life by doing so. And yes it is their highway. If you have ever been to the MSP academy just to see their training you would understand what they had to do to get their positions and the respect they most cetainly deserve.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Amazing how the highway belongs to MA state trooper except when they fail like in the past two deaths on the highway when they did not respond...

One actually caused the death of Trooper Paul F. Barry and then they attempted to deny they had received a call 

Yesterday morning around 4:45 a.m., the 39-year-old, six-year veteran was headed home to do just that after working an all-night traffic detail on the Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge. 
But traveling north on Interstate 495, near Route 1A in Wrentham, Barry's marked cruiser drifted into the breakdown lane and sideswiped an unoccupied dump truck, parked with its lights off in the breakdown lane.

Ex-Southborough fire chief says he warned police about truck 
ASSOCIATED PRESS
WRENTHAM, Mass.— State police were warned that a disabled dump truck in a highway breakdown lane was a potential danger several hours before a trooper crashed his cruiser into the truck and died, a retired fire chief said. 

Peter Phaneuf, fire chief in Southborough for eight years, said he was driving with his wife north on Interstate 495 in Wrentham at about 10 p.m. Wednesday when he spotted the dump truck, which had no reflectors. 

"It was in an extremely dark area ... approximately a half-mile south of Exit 15. The truck was on the edge of the lane," Phaneuf said. "It appeared to be a dangerous spot." 

He said he first dialed 911 on his cell phone to report it to police, but after losing the connection, he dialed 77, which also connects callers to authorities.

The dispatcher told him police would take care of it, Phaneuf said. 
The other a Methuen man was killed for faileure to respond which resulted in the death of Anthony Raucci.

ANDOVER - A state trooper failed to inform patrol officers that an emergency call box on Interstate 93 north in Tewksbury rang the night of June 30, just an hour before a Methuen man was killed in a roadside accident, state police confirmed yesterday. 
The call box alert came into the Andover barracks at 8:43 p.m. from Elena Raucci, of Methuen. She hoped a trooper would come to assist her husband, Anthony Raucci, who was having trouble changing a flat tire. Her husband was killed just before 9:45 p.m., when an Audi driven by Ki Yong O of Andover crashed into him in the breakdown lane. 
What really is needed is a serious attitude change, never mind crying what I went threw in the academy to get the job.

We need less troopers and more accountability, until that happen all that is being produced is a failed system in which tax payers money is being wasted!

Troopers have a pansy life one hour a day paid to exercise, like the rest of the word get paid for staying in shape, you want to he job do what it takes.

Then our Massachusetts Staties that give blood get three hours off with pay, all other Massachusetts workers can suck it up and return to work 

And before you cry danger remember being a trooper fails to make the top ten dangerous jobs!

So now all you can attack this post and send insulting replies and photos cause that is what this forum has turned into and don’t forget to close the thread and hide.

Bottom line the kid had a good point it is not the troopers highway and troopers in their mark cars drive faster that 85 most times all the time


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! You know it's bad when even I think you suck at spelling and punctuation.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> you want to he job do what it takes.


Are you Asian?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wolfman said:


>


hahahahahah, I was gonna post that pic wolf! It's in my pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

you fucking scumbag..... NO need to bring up Paul Barrys accident...... Even though you have no balls, and post as UNREGISTERED, have some class.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Unregistered why dont you register? Just a question...

As far as both of those incidents go.. where you there? The same shit with that other kid and the limo driver.. _where you there? Did you hear the conversation/see the events/hear the transmissions?_

I wasn't there when Trooper Barry untimely passed away, nor did I see the dump truck and it's position. I know that if I see an unoccupied vehicle that is not in the roadway and in the BDL, I usually tag it and give the owner 24hrs to remove said vehicle. I dont care what a fire chief says... he doesn't patrol the roads so he's just a civilian as far as I am concerned. And to even insinuate that Trooper Barry's death was the fault of negligence on the part of the troopers is just plain stupid. I'm not even going to respond to that crap.

Were you there in Andover that night? _I was_. The person made a simple mistake. Apparently you never have? I'd like to see you even attempt to take 25% of calls and handle them. Who told that guy to try and change the tire in one of the worst spots on 93? Have you seen where the accident occured? _No one_ should ever try and change a flat there. If I did pull up, I would shuffled everyone to the grass (myself included) and waited for the tow truck with my lights activated. And who told the OUI driver to drive that night? I guess state troopers should follow people around and take their keys before they drive because they aren't responsible enough to figure it out themselves.

Aw damn, it didn't make the top 10 most dangerous jobs?? Why am I even doing it then?? All I ever wanted in my life was to loved and appreciated for what I do by making top-10 lists.. loser

Oh and when you, your wife/husband/kids die in a car accident involving an OUI driver.. repeat that statement about "we need less troopers".


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

See boys......can’t take the heat get out of the kitchen, and that is not an Asian statement.

The Kid was right but like a bunch of losers ….rather than admit mistakes were made you fire back with ………oh poor me, where you there, no obviously, no one showed up on either call brainless!

So you show up… after the fact……remembers that word PREVENTION! 

Haven’t seen one of you glorified crybabies actually say hey those situations should have been handled, yes the Fire Chief did call in and we blew it BIG TIME.

No gut no glory but keep up those nice pics and I wonder who has integrity certainly not the wimps who post on this board. 

Like Gil said it is crying all the time, the regulars don’t like the part timers, and the City the State but for the attack mongrels you have just ruined any chance of anyone ever believing this board is full of anything but hate but hey at least you feel MACHO 

Picking on the kid was the last straw for many, if I was you guys, I would start to delete your post heard it was coming down hard……..wonder what it will be like on the unemployment line. 

Seems the kid had an UNCLE who has been ELECTED imagine that 

Tick tick tick…goes the clock see you in your chief’s office


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's not firing back, it's a simple question. _Where you there_? If not, what do you know? 
As far as the kid, what mistakes? Pulling over for 80+ in a 65 zone? I dont see any mistakes.
You want to capitilize "Prevention" like it's supposed to hammer home a point or something? Here: PRIORITIZE

If you actually used some logic, you'd know that officer can get multiple calls at the same time. Let's say I get an accident, a tire changer and a suspicious vehicle. Clearly I would respond to the accident because it poses the biggest threat. Nowhere is it stated that if you break down, you _must_ fix whatever caused you to breakdown. The highways are not safe, period. I dont care what anyone tells you. The BDL is as, or more, dangerous than the other lanes because of speed differences (65 as opposed to 0). If you feel the need to get out and kneel _in traffic_ (please remember, the BDL is part of the highway.. it is not some walled-off, force-field protected safe lane) then whatever happens, you brought on. I wish the events had not occured, but they did. OUI is at fault, dont kneel in the roadway and wait for assistance (they did call a tow truck). Plenty of people breakdown and go on their merry way WITHOUT the assistance of a cruiser.

It is crystal clear you have never been on the road. Or you are just 'unregistered' and statie-bashing. I dont ask for people to bow to me or thank me for my service.. I choose this profession. However, I dont appreciate when people critize my job.. yet have no knowledge on it. If someone who knows what they are talking about wants to critisize me.. so be it. I'm probably not gonna like it (who would?), but I will accept it as 'constructive'. Knowledge, experience = constructive. Hatred, dislike, ignorance = bashing. *Big difference, my friend*.

Please dont tell me you are trying to threaten my profession with that 'elected' BS. Stop spreading stupid rumors. He is not part of any power family because if he was he would have stated that when he was stopped and cited. A little birdy told me he _did not_.

Now, I have responded to your accusations. Not against you, happy?


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

The Troll has had his/her 15 minutes. Let it go back to it's menial, meaningless life. Judging by it's subjective, narrow-minded comments, it has no idea about what it takes to do a difficult and thankless job. I'm not crying, trust me. I love being a police officer and could not ask for a better job. Spineless cowards such as yourself do not have the slightest idea about how to handle impossible situations and deal with the fallout of your split-second decision. You sit behind your keyboard and throw weak, uninformed crap because you _think_ you can. Grow up and be an adult. I will not comment about your rude, insensitive quotes. You know it was wrong.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, I reckon "unregistered" is just another whine-bag lemming blaming the police for not guaranteeing his security. Guess what, douchebag: the Supremes have repeatedly stated that you are responsible for your security...not the police/government. That is why you cannot sue your local political masters for "failing" to provide adequate security if your home (or other filthy place) is burglarized...or if you are raped/robbed/murdered.

What a hero, speaking "truth to power"...

Waterhead.


----------

